# Do's and Don'ts that worked when starting your apiary.



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

If you are new to beekeeping start out small and slowly build up the number of hives you will run. Don't go into debt for this business unless you have years of experiences. Be patient, it takes time to build up a solid customer base. Once you do, they are very loyal to your honey. Build good relations with the other local beekeepers; you are all on the same team. Once you are up and running it is important, on the good financial years, to put some of the money away in an emergency fund. There will be some years (low honey crop, high winter hive loss) that you won't make much money. The more you grow the business, the more time you will spend away from home so you need to make sure that the rest of your household is on board with it as well. Most of all, beekeeping is very hard work so learn to have fun and find excitement in the time you spend with the bees.


----------



## auntbeeshoney (May 6, 2013)

Jon B said:


> If you are new to beekeeping start out small and slowly build up the number of hives you will run. Don't go into debt for this business unless you have years of experiences. Be patient, it takes time to build up a solid customer base. Once you do, they are very loyal to your honey. Build good relations with the other local beekeepers; you are all on the same team. Once you are up and running it is important, on the good financial years, to put some of the money away in an emergency fund. There will be some years (low honey crop, high winter hive loss) that you won't make much money. The more you grow the business, the more time you will spend away from home so you need to make sure that the rest of your household is on board with it as well. Most of all, beekeeping is very hard work so learn to have fun and find excitement in the time you spend with the bees.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## auntbeeshoney (May 6, 2013)

Grant writing to build up hive boxes.... selling products online, farmers market, or door delivery.... I wish I would have known....


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Spend your time doing your work and learning the craft. Grant writing does not help much as far as learning the craft. Once the money runs out you still will be faced with having to generate money from your acquired skills in order to keep growing. Granted (no pun intended) a shot in the arm of cash can help.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

auntbeeshoney said:


> suggestions of the do's and don'ts


Suggestions..... be pro active..... don't fall into the blame game like the CCD crowd.


----------

